# Meedoen? met/aan



## chichile

Hallo, 

Mijn woordenboek wil me geen antwoord geven. Welk voorzetsel gebruik ik in welk geval met het werkwoord meedoen? 
=> aan (iets)?
=> met (iets)?
=> met (iemand)?
Graag een voorbeeldje
Alvast heel erg bedankt,
Cécile


----------



## Lopes

Ik zou zeggen, meedoen met iemand en meedoen aan iets. 
_Hij deed met zijn beste vriend mee aan de wedstrijd_.


----------



## Kayla321

Meedoen met iets kan volgens mij ook.


----------



## Peterdg

Naar mijn taalgevoel is "meedoen met" ongeveer equivalent met "volgen" en "meedoen aan" met "participeren in".

Bv. "ik doe mee aan de discussie" <--> "ik doe mee met de discussie"
"ik doe mee aan het protest" <--> "ik doe mee met het protest"
"Ik doe mee met de overgrote meerderheid" <--> "ik doe mee aan de overgrote meerderheid"

In sommige gevallen, zijn beiden mogelijk: "ik doe mee aan de actie" of "ik doe mee met de actie".


----------



## Kayla321

Bij de discussie kunnen ze volgens mij allebei, maar bij de meerderheid klinkt "met" inderdaad heel erg raar.


----------



## franeerlanglaise

ik vind dat bij 'meedoen met' een soort samenwerking hoort 
bij 'meedoen aan' is het meer ieder voor zich die ergens aan doet.

meedoen aan een discussie is inderdaad ieder voor zich vanuit zijn eigen standpunt. 

na 'meedoen met' kan je ookaltijd een infinitief plakken of 'jullie' of 'hen' wat bij 'meedoen aan' niet kan volgens mij.

als iemand iets doet waarbij je zowel 'met' als 'aan' kunt zeggen, zou het woordgebruik van die persoon ook iets kunnen zeggen over de mate van taak- danwel mensgerichtheid?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Voor zover ik het begrijp maakt Van Dale niet echt een onderscheid ("meedoen aan of met -") en ook in de praktijk vind je heel dikwijls beide preposities.
De verschillen lijken mij enorm minimaal (of subtiel, als u dat woord verkiest), op het randje van het onbestaande.

Frank


----------



## Kayla321

Ik zie dat ik hierboven precies zei wat ik NIET bedoelde. (Tsss!) Bij de meerderheid vind ik _aan _raar, niet _met_.

_Enorm minimaal_ vind ik ook raar (wat nou - enorm of minimaal?  ), al ben ik het inhoudelijk wel met Frank06 eens.


----------



## papeheimers

Volgens mij kan het inderdaad bijna allebei altijd gebruikt worden, maar als ik dan enig onderscheid zou willen maken dan denk dat ik het zo zou zien:

_deelnemen aan_ zou ik vergelijken met _meedoen aan_

_maar, _

_je mengen in_ zou ik vergelijken met _meedoen met _

Meedoen aan is dan meer een voorstadium van meedoen met. 

Bijvoorbeeld:

Je _mengt je in_ het gesprek/ je _doet mee met_ het gesprek wat er op dat moment gaande is. 

Je _neemt deel aan_ een potje voetbal/ je _doet mee aan_ een potje voetbal

Misschien dat _deelnemen aan/meedoen aan_ vaker gebruikt wordt wanneer men het heeft over bijvoorbeeld spelletjes, sporten, dus eigenlijk wanneer het om actieve bezigheden gaat.

_Meedoen met_ wordt dan wellicht vaker gebruikt wanneer het om meer abstracte/ passieve handelingen/bezigheden gaat. 

Bijvoorbeeld: _meedoen met de anderen_ (abstract want wat gaan ze doen?) kan wel, maar, _meedoen aan de anderen kan niet._ 

Net als: D_oe je mee met lootjes trekken?_ (passiever dan bv. voetbal) kan.
_Doe je mee aan lootjes trekken?_ klinkt dan weer wat vreemd.

Zo bijvoorbeeld ook: _deelnemen aan of meedoen aan een discussie_ (vaak verhit/dynamisch/actief)
Maar: _je kletst mee met de anderen._ Je zegt, denk ik, niet snel: _ik neem deel aan het kletsen._

Maar het zou ook nog kunnen dat het verschil tussen meedoen aan en meedoen met vergeleken kan worden met twee verschillende stadia. Bijvoorbeeld net als dat je je eerst in moet schrijven voor een studie voordat je de lessen mag volgen. 

Dus eerst _doe je mee met/meng je je in_ het universiteitsleven om vervolgens actief _mee te doen aan/deel te nemen_ aan de colleges, werkgroepen etc. 

Maar ook ik ben het dus eigenlijk wel eens met Frank en Kayla dat er niet zo heel veel verschil is tussen beiden.


----------

